# ALPUNA nautic IBT 230 oder IBA 285??



## Croton (30. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Boot. Leider habe ich nur ein sehr kleines Auto und als Student auch nicht viel Geld. Aus diesen Gründen und weil ich das Boot auch alleine tragen muss, soll es ein Schlauchboot mit Luftboden werden.

Ich bin auf meiner Suche jetzt auf folgende Boote gestossen:

1. ALPUNA nautic IBT 230 Airmate
2. ALPUNA nautic IBA 285 Airmate

Grundsätzlich würde mir das IBT besser gefallen(handlicher, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist; fester Spiegel, zum besseren Nachrüsten eines Motors). Das einzige ist, dass wir manchmal auch zu zweit unterwegs sind. Viele Sachen nehmen wir zwar nicht mit aber man muss halt auch irgendwo sitzen. Geht das, dass man sich zum Angeln dann einfach auf den Rand setzt oder wird das auf Dauer zu unbequem?
Das IBA wäre etwas größer und hätte eine zweite Sitzbank. Da ich allerdings die meiste Zeit alleine damit unterwegs bin ist die Frage, ob sich das wirklich lohnt. 

Fährt sich das IBT eigentlich durch die Bauweise mit dem festen Spiegel besser? Hinzu kommt auch, dass das IBA 13cm breiter ist.

Würde mich über ein paar Ratschläge freuen.

Viele Grüße...


----------



## Croton (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ALPUNA nautic IBT 230 oder IBA 285??*

Niemand hier, der etwas dazu schreiben kann?


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ALPUNA nautic IBT 230 oder IBA 285??*

Grundsätzlich ist ein fester Spiegel für die strukturelle Stabilität eines Schlauchboots sehr hilfreich.

Die von dir genannten Boote kenn ich nicht. Ich habe ein vergleichbares von Compass in 2,00 mit festem Spiegel und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ALPUNA nautic IBT 230 oder IBA 285??*

Ich habe ein Alpuna Schlauchboot mit Luftboden und Heckspiegel, allerdings ein etwas älteres Modell, dass einen anderen Luftboden hat als die neuen Modelle. 
Das Boot habe ich damals direkt beim Importeur abgeholt. 

Ich persönlich finde Boote mit Heckspiegel besser, weil man einfach relativ unkompliziert seine Sachen (E-Motor, Echolot, Schlepprutenhalter usw.) montieren kann. 

Wichtig ist auch ein aufblasbarer V-Kiel. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Boot in der Bauweise des IBA welches keinen V-Kiel hat, das fährt überall hin, nur halt nicht gerade aus


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ALPUNA nautic IBT 230 oder IBA 285??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch ein aufblasbarer V-Kiel. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Boot in der Bauweise des IBA welches keinen V-Kiel hat, das fährt überall hin, nur halt nicht gerade aus



Doch, aber in Richtung des Motors, die Frontseite des Schlauchi kann dann durchaus deutlich nach links oder rechts zeigen. Macht sich bescheuert beim Anlegen und sieht doof aus. Außerdem kann wenden bei Wind ein Problem werden.


----------



## Croton (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ALPUNA nautic IBT 230 oder IBA 285??*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!

@vermesser
Würdest du sagen, dass man in deinem 2m Boot auch zu zweit fahren/angeln kann?

@Franz_16
meinst du mit V-Kiel das, was man auf dem folgenden Bild des IBT erkennen kann:


----------



## vermesser (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: ALPUNA nautic IBT 230 oder IBA 285??*

Moin, hab ich eben erst gesehen. 

Nein, man kann mit einem 2m Boot NICHT zu zweit angeln fahren, keine Chance. Allein gehts super, vorne Tasche etc. hinten angeln. Zu zwei mag man fahren können, angeln nicht.


----------

